
Ask HN: Online kids games for math and memory? - shireboy
I am overwhelmed looking for quality online educational games for my kids (8 and 11), so I thought I’d ask HN.  I’ve found plenty googling, but none that stand out.  Specifically I’m looking for quality games like Duolingo, except for math and working memory.  Prefer HTML5 over flash or download.
======
sethammons
While you are looking for HTML5 over an app, in app-land, there are the
DragonBox games. Very, very well done. My kids loved those games.

As far as other games go that are free online, there are plenty of options.
Check out Set, KenKen, Sudoku, Vertex, Tiles, and 2048.

------
ArtWomb
Just saw this and it really moved me, shireboy. Also spend hours researching
quality games for kids ;)

Duolingo works. It's proven with learners at scale. But I worry branching that
out to classical subjects like bio and math just reinforce rote memorization.

Memory games never work for me outside the virtual world.

I think turn based strategy (think GBA Advance Wars) games have the best shot
at improving young minds. Teach them how to plan ahead, in environments with
complex branching factors and every thing else will work itself out.

------
scott31
Stop helicopter parenting and let them play what they like. Also those
"educational games" are useless compared to games like Minecraft

~~~
Jtsummers
It's not helicopter parenting to find educational resources (including games)
for your children. Helicopter parenting gets its name from the constant
"hovering" some parents do around their children, which is a very different
thing. Usual helicopter parents are the ones that swoop in as soon as little
Timmy falls in the playground, or who constantly pester educators or other
caregivers rather than stepping back and letting them do their jobs. And
other, similar, traits. They can't "let go". Again, very different than
finding and providing educational resources for your kids.

~~~
scott31
Selecting games your child is going to play is helicopter parenting, labeling
them as educational does not change it.

~~~
Jtsummers
If OP was looking or an exclusive set of games, only these and only
educational games, for their kids, I'd agree. But finding educational material
for your kids is _not_ helicopter parenting. If it is, then reading to your
kids and buying book for them would be helicopter parenting.

------
drsopp
I made a multiplication game. [http://trondal.com/m](http://trondal.com/m)

------
prkvs
Have you tried Elevate app or Lumosity apps, they have fancy UIs and have
those game challenges.

